# PICC line flush



## francespark (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi! Can someone assist me in possibly billing for PICC line flushes when no other service is performed?  Is there a CPT code for that and/or can I bill a 99211 if there is no specific code?

Thanks!


----------



## traci.susong@gmail.com (Oct 20, 2011)

We had the same last week and we billed for an office visit (we are an outpatient facilty).


----------



## cvinton (Dec 19, 2011)

*PICC Line Flush Diagnosis Code*

What ICD-9 code did you use for the flush.
Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 19, 2011)

cmockler said:


> What ICD-9 code did you use for the flush.
> Thanks!



Look at attention to a vascular catheter... V58.81
also CPT code 36593


----------



## traci.susong@gmail.com (Dec 20, 2011)

If patient comes in for flush only, we use the 36953 and V58.81 but we've also used 996.74. No E/M was charged per my previous post.


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 20, 2011)

traci.susong@gmail.com said:


> If patient comes in for flush only, we use the 36953 and V58.81 but we've also used 996.74. No E/M was charged per my previous post.


 
You would use the 996.74 code only if a complication was documented by the provider.


----------



## haleymw19 (Dec 28, 2011)

When we have patients that come in just for a PICC line flush we code 96523.

Haley Sutton CPC, CPMA


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 28, 2011)

haleymw19 said:


> When we have patients that come in just for a PICC line flush we code 96523.
> 
> Haley Sutton CPC, CPMA



The two codes are very similar and I see your point, I guess it would depend on the documentation if the line were clotted use the 36953, if it is just an irrigation then use the 96523, but the 96523 is a stand alone code and cannot be billed with any other service including an E&M


----------

